# craftman eazy start weed eater



## bmmat (Apr 29, 2007)

*Craftsman 32cc Gas Line Trimmer*

MY CRAFTMAN easy start only runs with the choke on if i go to aply throttle it dies any help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your fuel is old then that could cause a similar problem, otherwise I would suspect a carburetor problem. If your carburetor has adjustment screws on it, then open the high and low speed screws about a 1/4 turn and try it and see if there is any improvement.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## bmmat (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like the hight low screws are a special tool just has a hole off center :dude:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

lol "easy start" :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 
My advice is to chuck it, craftsmen trimmers are not worth bringing to the repair shop. They tend to often last about 1-3 seasons before they run bad and die. Get a nice Echo or Stihl, my family got an Echo when are 2 year old craftsman lost all compression and we are very happy with it.


----------

